# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Utjecaj marketinga na dojenje

## anki

Nastavak s topica o "Paketicima za srecu" http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=708941#708941





> smatram da svatko ima pravo reklamirati ono što nije zakonom zabranjeno, a isto tako sebe smatram dovoljno inteligentnom da nakon svega pročitanog samo odlučim što je najbolje za mene i bebu!


potpisujem!

u čemu je problem? 
zašto se **** ne bi reklamirao? ima žena koje neće moći dojiti i imaju pravo na informaciju. nigdje ne piše nemojte dojiti, kupite ****. na nama je da odlučimo šta ćemo s tim paketom i stvarima iz njega. zakaj se nitko nije zakeljio na always uloške? pa ni oni nisu dobri nakon poroda. 

roda ima prigodne letke (o porodu, dojenju...), zašto se oni ne dijele po ordinacijama?

----------


## anki

> Inače sam već dobila od (kršitelj koda)a onaj sok za trudnice i mogu reći da je odvratan i nikad ga ne bi kupila.



kakve sad ovo veze ima sa dojenjem  :? 
(kršitelj koda)ov sokić je proizvod za trudnice, obogačen željezom, folnom i ostalim vitaminima, isto kao i prenatal raznih proizvođača. proglasiti ga lošim samo zato kaj je (kršitelj koda)ov je, u najmanju ruku, smiješno. a to kaj je tebi bljutav je tvoj subjektivni dojam, a ne nikakav argument.

----------


## anki

> Pazi ovo, kako marketinški...
> A kaj nije taj besplatni nukov tj.euroalbin pedijatar zapravo ista ona stvar koju reklamiraju u časopisu bebe..., kao nazoveš, pa te on savjetuje...interesira me o čemu ...


pa kaj onda ne nazoveš i ne pitaš?

----------


## ms. ivy

> u čemu je problem? 
> zašto se **** ne bi reklamirao?


anki, pa ti si bar dovoljno dugo na forumu da znaš ponešto o Međunarodnom pravilniku o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko i rodinim aktivnostima oko monitoringa njegovog kršenja. sigurno se sjećaš bojkota Sretne bebe - ovaj paket je sličan, proizvođači nadomjestaka se na nedozvoljen način približavaju majkama. i nitko ne tvrdi da se proizvođači ne smiju reklamirati, samo da to ne smiju činiti na ovakav način.

----------


## anki

sve to stoji, ali onda nije problem u proizvođacu, on se bori za svoje tržište, problem je u pedijatrima, bolnicama, ministarstvu....
ne mogu vjerovati da bi neka žena mogla sjediti u ordinaciji, čekati svoj pregled, malo zujati, ugledati reklamu i reci: vau, ja necu dojiti, ja cu svoje dijete hraniti umjetnom hranom! da li reklama STVARNO ima takav utjecaj? nismo li mi već na nekoj razini svjesti da neke stvari možemo razlučivati? pa kaj se sve danas reklamira, i na koje nacine....

----------


## ms. ivy

mislim da reklame djeluju na puno suptilniji način.

----------


## anchie76

> nismo li mi već na nekoj razini svjesti da neke stvari možemo razlučivati? pa kaj se sve danas reklamira, i na koje nacine....


Da bih ti pojasnila citirati cu recenicu Voditeljice UNICEFA na temu tih reklama "da nemaju utjecaj, zar mislite da bi se toliki novci ostavljali na te reklame?".

Nemojmo potcjenjivati moc reklame.  Dokazano je da bez obzira koliko ti prezirao neku reklamu, u trenucima kad stojis pred policom proizvoda o kojima neznas nista, AUTOMATSKI ces odabrati onaj koji si najvise puta vidio - jer imas osjecaj da ti je poznat.

I tako djeluju na mozak trudnice pa proizvode sok za trudnice ( mislim stvarno  :Rolling Eyes:  ), caj za dojilje   :Rolling Eyes:   itd.  A tebi kad lijepo opadne samopouzdanje, ili ti okolina trubi kak nemas mlijeka i stojis pred policom proizvoda o kojima neznas nista - aj pogodi koji ces izabrati?  Pogledaj paragraf iznad   :Smile:  

I nemoj mi reci da to ne fukcionira tako.  Mozda nece funkcionirati bas kod tebe, sigurno nece jer si svjesnija nekih stvari.  Ali kod VECINE zena hoce.  Zato to oni i rade.  Ne daju oni caj za dojilje promotivno da bi zene vise dojile   :Wink:

----------


## khaa

> Ne daju oni caj za dojilje promotivno da bi zene vise dojile


nego kaj je to nego čaj za dojilje - tj žene koje doje !? hoćeš reći da u sebi ima neku kemiju koja spriječava nastajanje mlijeka, pa ako ga nedajbože kupim dok dojim taj čas ću presušiti ?!? i biti prisiljena koristiti (kršitelj koda)ove proizvode zauvjek? ti bokca, to je već teorija zavjere!!

----------


## ana.m

Da se sve to skupa toliko ne reklamira  bilo bi puno više žena koje se odlučuju na dojenje, a ne na adaptirano. 
Zapravo, najbolje bi bilo kada bi do adaptiranog mlijeka bilo jedino moguće doći na recept, i to da se naravno plaća po punoj cijeni.

----------


## ms. ivy

khaa, svaka čast na teoriji!

anchie je mislila na nešto drugo: velikodušnim dijeljenjem uzoraka čaja za dojilje (ili jastučića za dojenje, letaka o dohrani, you name it) stvara se pozitivan stav prema robnoj marki. uz sve ostale plakate, reklame u časopisima, letke u ljekarnama... kad na početku dojenja naletiš na neki problemčić (a većini majki se to dogodi), bit će ti lako slijediti otprilike ovakav tok misli: hmmm, a što ako je beba stvarno gladna... poslušati ću patronažnu/mamu/onaj tekst iz časopisa i dati joj jednu flašicu, pa neće valjda naškoditi... i što misliš, koju ćeš marku odabrati? onu za koju nikad nisi čula ili onu čiji fini čajić imaš u kuhinji? što će biti nakon te bočice, znaš i sama: utoliko manja produkcija mlijeka koja vuče još jednu bočicu, i tako dalje...

----------


## anki

> nego kaj je to nego čaj za dojilje - tj žene koje doje !? hoćeš reći da u sebi ima neku kemiju koja spriječava nastajanje mlijeka, pa ako ga nedajbože kupim dok dojim taj čas ću presušiti ?!? i biti prisiljena koristiti (kršitelj koda)ove proizvode zauvjek? ti bokca, to je već teorija zavjere!!


a kak si ti samo proniknula u to?!? ko da radiš u marketingu (kršitelj koda)a!  :Laughing:

----------


## anki

> khaa, svaka čast na teoriji!...


evo na, sad bute ju još vrbovali u svoje redove!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ms. ivy

ma ne samo nju...   :Joggler:

----------


## khaa

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> khaa, svaka čast na teoriji!...
> 
> 
> evo na, sad bute ju još vrbovali u svoje redove!


ma lako za to, anki, ne bum se ja dala... samo se sad bojim da sam im dala novu ideju...   :Laughing:

----------


## momze

> ne bum se ja dala... samo se sad bojim da sam im dala novu ideju...


zasto se bojis? zar ti nije lijepo ovdje sa nama? 
ne vjerujes/podrzavas ono sto radimo i za sta se zalazemo?   
nemoj se bojati, pridruzi nam se.  :Wink:

----------


## anki

a možda su i u dosluhu sa nekim s kim ne očekujemo  :shock: 
npr. sa proizvođačima boja za kosu, ofarbaš se i nestane ti mlijeka; ili još sofisticiranije, sa proizvođačima cipela koji rade cipele koje ti stišću posebne akupunkturne točke na stopalima tak da postepeno ostaješ bez mlijeka; i nikad ni ne posumnjaš na njih   :Evil or Very Mad:  
a možda i sa električarima, koji ti tak razvedu struju da se stvara posebno magnetsko polje koje utječe na stvaranje mlijeka....
užas  :shock:

----------


## anki

> zasto se bojis? zar ti nije lijepo ovdje sa nama? 
> ne vjerujes/podrzavas ono sto radimo i za sta se zalazemo?   
> nemoj se bojati, pridruzi nam se.


momze, ovo zvuči ko kad te netko vrbuje za neku sektu   :Laughing:

----------


## momze

anki, skuliraj se malo.

----------


## momze

> momze prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> zasto se bojis? zar ti nije lijepo ovdje sa nama? 
> ne vjerujes/podrzavas ono sto radimo i za sta se zalazemo?   
> nemoj se bojati, pridruzi nam se. 
> 
> 
> momze, ovo zvuči ko kad te netko vrbuje za neku sektu


paaaa, kako kome. 

ovaj moj prethodni komentar se odnosio na tvoj prethodni 'paranoicni' post.   :Wink:

----------


## anki

idem si nekaj spiti da se skuliram!  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Anki ovo sto ti radis ne spada niti u konstruktivnu raspravu niti u pristojno ponasanje.  Toplo preporucam da se skuliras  8)

----------


## spajalica

> Ja sam dobila paketić sada na zadnjem pregledu 04.12.2006.
> 
> Evo ovako (upravo otvaram vrećicu) izgleda sadržaj: 
> - 1 uzorak od 15 g Sudocrem žaštitne kreme za bebe, 
> - Tosama paketić sa 2 blaznice za dojilje, beby vata, gazica za čišćenje nježne kože, 
> - Nivea krema za njegu kože 30 ml, 
> - Always uzorak od 3 kom. dnevnih uloška razičitih veličina,
> - Euroalba d.o.o.  prijavnica za info. o proizvodima i uslugama vezanim uz trudnoću, dojenčad i djecu. Navodi se također da omogućuju besplatni kontakt s pedijatrom i mogućnost dobivanja raznih info. o problemima trudnoće, bebe i materinstva, na kućnu adresu.
> - reklamni letak od MAS-a, Baby watcher - aparat za slušanje zvukova iz trbuha,
> - Happy baby, Nositi život - praktični savjetnik za trudnice. Od ANFAP d.o.o.


jucer kod svog ginica, rekao je da je to dobio, i da bas i ne zna sta je unutra, ali ako mi se svidja da mogu sljedeci put uzeti koliko me volja da se toga sto prije rjesi   :Rolling Eyes:  . uglavnom nisam bas te prospektice pogledala, ne mislim slati svoje podatke, jer me to jos iz sretne bebe nanerviralo. knjizicu kad ulovim vremena mozda procitam, ali sam na brzinu vidjela da ima neki kao kalendar u kojem tereba upisati sta sve treba napraviti u trudnoci i pod prvo kao npr. je obavjestiti poslodavca. e to me odmah nagnalo da je zatvorim jer sefu jos ne zelim pokvariti raspolozenje   :Grin:

----------


## khaa

> zasto se bojis? zar ti nije lijepo ovdje sa nama? 
> ne vjerujes/podrzavas ono sto radimo i za sta se zalazemo?


momze,  malo si me krivo shvatila, ja sam napisala da se bojim da sam vam dala još jednu ideju za borbu protiv "zle formule"! to je bila zafrkancija... 
što se tiče ovog foruma, ne bih ovdije bila da neke njegove dijelove ne podržavam/vjerujem u njih, dapače, smatram da su neke stvari izuzetno poučne i korisne. ali i sama si na nekom topicu rekla da se ne moramo svi slagati u svemu, pa se tako i ja ne slažem sa ovakvom krajnošću u borbi protiv raznoraznih paketića... sve bi to trebala biti slobodna volja i izbor svake žene, ne prihvaćam da mi netko sugerira da ću neki proizvod kupiti samo zato jer sam reklamu o njemu vidjela x puta više, nisam glupo tele i znam misliti svojom glavom, kao i VEĆINA žena koje poznam.

----------


## khaa

da, što se tiče **** sokića, meni je odličan!!!! 
a možda si kupim i ankine akupresurne cipelice  8)

----------


## bubimirko

šalu na stranu, neki su zbilja skrenuli s teme.......ali ja zato nisam i valjda sam jedan od rijetkih koji nisam,.......uz ove izgubljene rodine ovčice koje su se našalile.........ali fakat ovo kaj ste vi napisale u početku i ne zaslužuje ništa drugo doli sprdnju.....dobiješ paketić a u njemu sve OK(što je čudno čak i za vaše standarde) ali onda vas zasmeta papir KOJI NE MORAŠ POSLATI AKO NE ŽELIŠ......fakat ponekad zastranite

p.s.molim vas da mi napišete gdje bi to bilo primjereno mjesto za reklamu adapt mlijeka i sličnih artikala za dojenčad ako ne kod pedijatra.....te pričamo li mi tu o kodeksu ili o zakonu koji to zabranjuje

----------


## bubimirko

> khaa, svaka čast na teoriji!
> 
> anchie je mislila na nešto drugo: velikodušnim dijeljenjem uzoraka čaja za dojilje (ili jastučića za dojenje, letaka o dohrani, you name it) stvara se pozitivan stav prema robnoj marki. uz sve ostale plakate, reklame u časopisima, letke u ljekarnama... kad na početku dojenja naletiš na neki problemčić (a većini majki se to dogodi), bit će ti lako slijediti otprilike ovakav tok misli: hmmm, a što ako je beba stvarno gladna... poslušati ću patronažnu/mamu/onaj tekst iz časopisa i dati joj jednu flašicu, pa neće valjda naškoditi... i što misliš, koju ćeš marku odabrati? onu za koju nikad nisi čula ili onu čiji fini čajić imaš u kuhinji? što će biti nakon te bočice, znaš i sama: utoliko manja produkcija mlijeka koja vuče još jednu bočicu, i tako dalje...



ma daaaaaaaaaaa prva bočica stvara ovisnost.....GLUPOST.....pisao sam baš ovdje o frendici koja je imala problema s dojenjem i počela je dohranjivati klinca u večernjim satima.......jer fakat više nije mogla i svi su bili doma ludi, no nakon nekog vremena mali je uhvatio ritam i ona ga je opet bez pola muke skinula s bočice i sad je opet samo na majčinom mlijeku.....zamisli čuda a sve to bez ovisničke krize, proširenih zjenica i znojnih ruku.....ko zna možda u njezine pakete adapt mlijeka nisu stavili "TE" sastojke koji te čine "ovisnikom"

----------


## sunac

A jel se netko od tih poludjelih ljudi u tim silnim mukama oko dojenja sjetio možda nazvati Rodin SOS telefon za dojenje??? Ili nedajbože još prije poroda posjetiti koju dojeću  radionicu ??? Kad je vjerojatno lakše smućkati bočicu nego otipkati jedan telefonski broj! Ne znam, prosvijetli nas ovisnike o dojenju!

----------


## anchie76

> ma daaaaaaaaaaa prva bočica stvara ovisnost.....GLUPOST.....pisao sam baš ovdje o frendici koja je imala problema s dojenjem i počela je dohranjivati klinca u večernjim satima.......jer fakat više nije mogla i svi su bili doma ludi, no nakon nekog vremena mali je uhvatio ritam i ona ga je opet bez pola muke skinula s bočice i sad je opet samo na majčinom mlijeku.....zamisli čuda a sve to bez ovisničke krize, proširenih zjenica i znojnih ruku.....ko zna možda u njezine pakete adapt mlijeka nisu stavili "TE" sastojke koji te čine "ovisnikom"


Bubimirko, ja kuzim da ti mislis da puno znas o dojenju.  Ok, moguce je da znas vise od prosjecnog muskarca.  Ali molim te dopusti da recimo jedna savjetnica u dojenju zna vise od tebe - godinama se educiramo da bi znale sve ovo sto znamo.

Je moguce je da bocica spasi dojenje, i je moguce je da nece biti nikakvih problema nakon bocice.  No isto tako, kod puno djece bocica zaista STVORI problem s dojenjem.  Tehnika sisanja bocice i tehnika sisanja dojke su totalno razlicite, i ukoliko dijete nije jos savladalo tehniku dojenja (a savladava je tjekom prvih 6 tjedana), velike su sanse da ce biti problema s dojenjem ukoliko dobije bocicu.  Zato se recimo dude i bocice nikako ne preporucaju tjekom prvih 6 tjedana - jer NE MOZES unaprijed znati hoce li tom djetetu duda/bocica stvoriti problem ili  ne.

----------


## bubimirko

anchie malo smo zastranili s teme.....na onaj moj post prije koji je na temu nitko se nije osvrnuo......mogu li dobiti kakvo mišljenje o tome?

----------


## anchie76

> p.s.molim vas da mi napišete gdje bi to bilo primjereno mjesto za reklamu adapt mlijeka i sličnih artikala za dojenčad ako ne kod pedijatra.....te pričamo li mi tu o kodeksu ili o zakonu koji to zabranjuje


Jedna stvar je educirati pedijatre o vrstama formule koje postoje i za sto koja sluzi.

Druga (i nedopustiva) je postojanje reklame kod pedijatra, tipa na zidu stoji to i to, ili se recept ispisuje na blokic na kojem pise ***mil itd.

Formula je napravljena za extremne slucajeve kad je djetetov zivot ugrozen i kad je formula zaista treba.  Zato je trebaju preporucati doktori koji znaju nesto o tome, a ne da je roditelji sami kupuju i to na osnovu reklame koju su vidjeli tamo i tamo (a ne mogu drugacije nego na osnovu reklame, a svi mi znamo koliko su sve reklame istinite).

Da zakljucim. Primjerenog mjesta za reklamu NEMA, jer iz reklame ionako ne mozes nauciti nista o tom proizvodu, nego bi se adaptirano trebalo dobivati na preporuku doktora (bez reklama za pojedine proizvode).

Tako bi to izgledalo u idealnoj kombinaciji.  I tako to izgleda u Norveskoj (koja ima uzasno visoke stope dojenja otkad su to uveli).

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="anchie76"]Druga (i nedopustiva) je postojanje reklame kod pedijatra, tipa na zidu stoji to i to, ili se recept ispisuje na blokic na kojem pise ***mil itd.


????nedopustiva po čijim mjerilima tvojim ili zakonskim.....a ovo s blokićem ......daj ne zezaj to je fakat pretjerivanje

----------


## anchie76

> ????nedopustiva po čijim mjerilima tvojim ili zakonskim.....


Je, bas sam JA izmislila mjerila   :Grin:  

Da iskopiram s drugog topica:




> Naša zemlja je Pravilnik prihvatila 1992. godine na sjednici Generalne skupštine WHO glasajući ZA Rezoluciju o prehrani dojenčadi.


Pravilnik (koji je HR POTPISALA!) sadrzi VRLO JASNA pravila sto se smije a sto se ne smije.  Kog vraga smo potpisivali ak se ne mislimo drzati nego iscudjavati tome sto bi neki to cak i proveli u praksu. Zamisli te strahote - zaista i provoditi nesto sto si potpisao   :Rolling Eyes:  






> a ovo s blokićem ......daj ne zezaj to je fakat pretjerivanje


Kakvo pretjerivanje?  Pravilnik je taj koji definira koji nacin reklame je ne-etican.  Bila ta reklama na zidu kod pedijatra, na bilboardu ili na bloku na koji pedijatar ispisuje recepte, tak je svejedno - reklama je koja djeluje roditeljima na mozak.

----------


## bubimirko

potpisano ali još uvijek ne i zakonom regulirano.....gleč da se ne ponavljam sigurno ima medju vama 100 pravnika i oni sigurno znaju da li ovi KRŠE zakon ili NE i koje su kazne .......ali po svemu do sada rečenom sve je sa zakonskog stajališta 100% u redu.....a ovo s blokićem je i dalje bedasto.....da je po tvom vjerovatno bi hodal okolo s punim šup... faktu čepića jerbo, kvragu takav blokić ima moj doktor  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

bubimirko, znaci kad(ako) ovo jednom udje u zakone, a vidi naznaka ovdje: Link  odjednom ce ti sve imati smisla?



_anchie76 editirala predugi link_

----------


## momze

> ....a ovo s blokićem je i dalje bedasto.....


voljela bih znati zasto tako mislis.

----------


## bubimirko

razvukle ste me na toliko topica i na pp da sam se već pogubil.....stoga ću napraviti laganu pauzu.....konsolidirati redove pa se vratiti na bojišnicu.... a dotle curke budite vrijedne

----------


## momze

ok, nadam se da ces u pauzi naci vremena i procitati bar neku od 115 stranica (link koji ti je Ivarica stavila).   :Wink:

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko, znaci kad(ako) ovo jednom udje u zakone, a vidi naznaka ovdje: Link  odjednom ce ti sve imati smisla?
> 
> 
> 
> _anchie76 editirala predugi link_


gleč kad zakon stupi na snagu.....poštivat ću ga a dotle ću raditi ono šta smatram najbolje za sebe...takav vjerovatno imaju stav sve firme....i u pravu su.....i draga  momze pokušat ću naći vremena da to proučim pa se javim s amandmanima.......daj samo reci gdje da ih pošaljem ......ovdje, u vladu ili na adresu vladajuće stranke

----------


## anki

ja ću samo konstatirati da je ovo postao  šovinistički forum; dok se neke opominje za jedan jedini post, od drugih su 5x veće gluposti jako simpatične....
ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je to zato kaj je taj netko MUŠKO!

----------


## bubimirko

> ja ću samo konstatirati da je ovo postao  šovinistički forum; dok se neke opominje za jedan jedini post, od drugih su 5x veće gluposti jako simpatične....
> ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je to zato kaj je taj netko MUŠKO!


rugala se sova sjenici....

----------


## anchie76

> ja ću samo konstatirati da je ovo postao  šovinistički forum; dok se neke opominje za jedan jedini post, od drugih su 5x veće gluposti jako simpatične....


Je da, neke opominjemo vec nakon prvog posta, a bubimirku toleriramo brdo podhebavanja  :Grin:  




> ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je to zato kaj je taj netko MUŠKO!


Je da bas zato mu to sve PUSTAMO   :Grin:

----------


## momze

> i draga  momze pokušat ću naći vremena da to proučim pa se javim s amandmanima.......daj samo reci gdje da ih pošaljem ......ovdje, u vladu ili na adresu vladajuće stranke


ajde, da ti olaksam posao, pogledaj, na primjer, stranicu 28, tocka c) MJERE. ti si meni bas simpa i zato evo ti  :Kiss:  

mislim da je najbolje da svoje 'amandmane' ovdje objavis. hvala na trudu.

----------


## khaa

> anki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ću samo konstatirati da je ovo postao  šovinistički forum; dok se neke opominje za jedan jedini post, od drugih su 5x veće gluposti jako simpatične....
> 
> 
> Je da, neke opominjemo vec nakon prvog posta, a bubimirku toleriramo brdo podhebavanja  
> 
> 
> ...


a vidim neke mu i šalju puse... :?

----------


## momze

> a vidim neke mu i šalju puse... :?


pa, kad mi je guba, sve dok ne vrijedja, naravno.
a i da ga malo omeksamo...    :Wink:

----------


## anki

> Je da, neke opominjemo vec nakon prvog posta, a bubimirku toleriramo brdo podhebavanja  
> 
> Je da bas zato mu to sve PUSTAMO


zbog ovakvih izjava koje odišu pristranošću i naklonjenošću NEKIMA, ali jos vise zbog neeticne prakse trgovanja osobnim emocijama jadnih forumašica ( k tome još i trudnica), bojkotiram ovu temu i tražim izuzeće administratora!  :Razz:

----------


## anki

> khaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a vidim neke mu i šalju puse... :?
> 
> 
> pa, kad mi je guba, sve dok ne vrijedja, naravno.
> a i da ga malo omeksamo...


 ganula si me do suza!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

Pa jel nisi rekla da ces bojkotirati temu   :Grin:

----------


## bubimirko

Khaa i anki......anki i Khaa.......bate, kaj ste vas dvije vezane pupčanom vrpcom kaj jedna napiše druga štuje i diže u visine i obrnuto....ste razmišljale o tome da se maknete od kompa i najdete na kavi pa malo podijelite svoje mudrosti jedna drugoj(na kaj bi samo to ličilo....jedna priča druga klima glavom pa zamjene uloge).........ko onaj film "glup i gluplji"(no hard feelings)  :Love:  

sve se meni čini da se jedna od vas zagrijala za mene pa ono ko curice u prvom osnovne......ko se tuče taj se voli......odrastite malo, pa to je čak preveć i za mene

----------


## babyface

> momze prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zasto se bojis? zar ti nije lijepo ovdje sa nama? 
> ne vjerujes/podrzavas ono sto radimo i za sta se zalazemo?   
> 
> 
> momze,  malo si me krivo shvatila, ja sam napisala da se bojim da sam vam dala još jednu ideju za borbu protiv "zle formule"! to je bila zafrkancija... 
> što se tiče ovog foruma, ne bih ovdije bila da neke njegove dijelove ne podržavam/vjerujem u njih, dapače, smatram da su neke stvari izuzetno poučne i korisne. ali i sama si na nekom topicu rekla da se ne moramo svi slagati u svemu, pa se tako i ja ne slažem sa ovakvom krajnošću u borbi protiv raznoraznih paketića... sve bi to trebala biti slobodna volja i izbor svake žene, ne prihvaćam da mi netko sugerira da ću neki proizvod kupiti samo zato jer sam reklamu o njemu vidjela x puta više, nisam glupo tele i znam misliti svojom glavom, kao i VEĆINA žena koje poznam.




slažem se :D

----------


## momze

cure, a zasto mislite da usvojen medjunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko?

i zar stvarno mislite da bi ti veliki proizvodjaci trosili milijune dolara na reklame, kada ne bi imali koristi od toga?

----------


## Trina

Ja volim dobivate poklone i poklončiće i to me iznimno veseli.A smatram se toliko odraslom i zrelom da tri reklamna letka ne mogu utjecati na moj stav o dojenju ili nedojenju.Drago mi je bilo dobiti pakete u rodilištu,čitala sam o bočicama i dudicama sa zadovoljstvom,dok je moja beba bila na cici  :Wink:

----------


## srecica

Jedan od razloga zasto je potrebno urgirati i traziti da se pravilnik konacno provede je i taj sto navedene tvrtke u suprotnom ne bi imale granica pa bi nas te reklame gledale sa autobus i tramvaja ili svjetlile sa vrhova zgrada.
Ovo je inace slucaj u Pekingu (pokusati cu iskopati tu sliku pa je stavim na web) gdje Vam se sa autobusa smijese sretne bebe a pored njih velika kutija (kršitelj koda) adaptiranog mlijeka. I nemojte zivjeti u uvjerenju da ta reklama neme utjecaja :/

----------


## anchie76

> khaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  momze prvotno napisa
> ...



A ja cu na to samo kopirati svoj quote bubimirku sa drugog topica




> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> već sam ovo napisao......ali ponovit ću......ako reklamiraju drek na tv i druge da ga jedu......koliko vas će to isto učiniti...imate vlastiti mozak i služite se njime
> 
> 
> Je, naravno da to cesce mozemo nego sto ne mozemo. Ali u situaciji kad je mama tek rodila, kad ju pucaju hormoni, kad je nesigurna u sebe jer nije vec 10x rodila, kad joj je sve to nepoznato i novo, kad joj okolina suflira da joj je dijete gladno jer stalno place i ne spava, e onda hebena reklama s nasmjesenom bebom koja spava izmedju obroka i jede svaka 3h, izgleda kako cisti spas.

----------


## babyface

Aha,a ja ću nadodati svoje iskustvo; upravo to mi se dogodilo sa prvim djetetom u najranijoj fazi(2.dan po dolasku iz bolnice) i JEDINO što mi je 
tu noć preostalo je da je stavim na flašicu,jer je bila GLADNA!
Nikada nisam saznala zašto mi se to dogodilo,što u ovoj priči i nije važno,
no bočica je bila rješenje.Stvar se stabilizirala nakon par dana i beba se vratila dojenju.So, happy end!!

Generalno nisam za isključivost u stavovima,a izjava tipa" flašica jedino,ako je ugrožen život bebe" nije mi prihvatljiva! :shock:

----------


## bubimirko

> Aha,a ja ću nadodati svoje iskustvo; upravo to mi se dogodilo sa prvim djetetom u najranijoj fazi(2.dan po dolasku iz bolnice) i JEDINO što mi je 
> tu noć preostalo je da je stavim na flašicu,jer je bila GLADNA!
> Nikada nisam saznala zašto mi se to dogodilo,što u ovoj priči i nije važno,
> no bočica je bila rješenje.Stvar se stabilizirala nakon par dana i beba se vratila dojenju.So, happy end!!
> 
> Generalno nisam za isključivost u stavovima,a izjava tipa" flašica jedino,ako je ugrožen život bebe" nije mi prihvatljiva! :shock:


jupiiiiiii................istomišljenica-mislio sam da su ljudi s ovakvim stavom izumrli(barem ovdje)

----------


## anchie76

> Aha,a ja ću nadodati svoje iskustvo; upravo to mi se dogodilo sa prvim djetetom u najranijoj fazi(2.dan po dolasku iz bolnice) i JEDINO što mi je 
> tu noć preostalo je da je stavim na flašicu,jer je bila GLADNA!
> Nikada nisam saznala zašto mi se to dogodilo,što u ovoj priči i nije važno,
> no bočica je bila rješenje.Stvar se stabilizirala nakon par dana i beba se vratila dojenju.So, happy end!!


Sto mislis da bi se desilo da dijete tu noc nije dobilo bocicu?
Po cemu si zakljucila da je dijete bilo gladno?





> Generalno nisam za isključivost u stavovima,a izjava tipa" flašica jedino,ako je ugrožen život bebe" nije mi prihvatljiva!


U redu.  Meni je, tebi nije. U cemu je problem? Vjerovala ili ne, adaptirano je ZATO izumljeno.  Nije izumljeno zbog toga da se malo pridoda dojenju jer okolina skace mami po glavi, jer beba place itd. Bitno je samo da su roditelji spremni preuzeti odgovornost za koristenje te vrste ishrane, i to je to.  Ak su roditelji i beba sretni, tko sam ja da sudim?   :Saint:

----------


## babyface

vidi anchie 76, nisam se dosla ovdje svađati(vise sam za konstruktivnu raspravu),ali tvoj komentar tipa kako znam da je bila gladna i sto bi joj se dogodilo da tu noc nije dobila bočicu,doveo me u napast...
eto,savladala sam se...
u potpunosti.
 8)

----------


## anchie76

> vidi anchie 76, nisam se dosla ovdje svađati(vise sam za konstruktivnu raspravu),ali tvoj komentar tipa kako znam da je bila gladna i sto bi joj se dogodilo da tu noc nije dobila bočicu,doveo me u napast...
> eto,savladala sam se...
> u potpunosti.
>  8)


Da me znas duze, znala bi da sam ja ta koja uvijek inzistira na konstruktivnoj raspravi na forumu   :Saint:  

Nisam te provocirala.  Iskreno sam te pitala, zato sto puno puta u strahu mame daju bocicu a da bocica stvarno nije trebala.  Obicno se plac povezuje s gladju, pa ak dijete popije bocicu i zaspe znaci da je bilo gladno, a to u vecini slucajeva nije istina.

Eto, ti sad shvati kako hoces, al nije mi bila namjera niti vuci te za jezik niti provocirati.  Znam o dojenju to sto znam.   Znam da mlijeka ne moze nestati, znam da se konstantno pravi i da ga konstantno ima, znam da se glad djeteta prati po pelenama a ne po placu, ne spavanju, itd.  Zato mi je jako dramaticno zvucalo to sto si rekla da je dijete tu noc bilo GLADNO.  Jer i da to i je bio slucaj, i da recimo tebe nije bilo i da dijete nije imalo zaista sta jesti, za tu jednu noc mu se ne bi desilo ama bas nista (pod uvjetom da je do tada sve bilo ok).  Zato sam te pitala.

----------


## khaa

babyface, trina  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## anki

> *Jer i da to i je bio slucaj, i da recimo tebe nije bilo i da dijete nije imalo zaista sta jesti, za tu jednu noc mu se ne bi desilo ama bas nista (pod uvjetom da je do tada sve bilo ok).  Zato sam te pitala.*


da li sam ja dobro shvatila? ti kažeš da u tom slučaju (dijete je cijelu noć bez majke), djetetu ne treba dati jesti? ...jer bolje da je gladno nego da pojede umjetnu hranu?
i nije mi jasno kak nema niš dramatično u tome da je neko gladan; ja kad sam gladna grizla bi sve oko sebe, i  da mi onda mama neda jesti iz uvjerenja  :/

----------


## khaa

> Sto mislis da bi se desilo da dijete tu noc nije dobilo bocicu?
> Po cemu si zakljucila da je dijete bilo gladno?
> Jer i da to i je bio slucaj, i da recimo tebe nije bilo i da dijete nije imalo zaista sta jesti, za tu jednu noc mu se ne bi desilo ama bas nista (pod uvjetom da je do tada sve bilo ok). Zato sam te pitala.


ovo je previše strašno!!!! i uznemiravajuće. od daljnjih komentara ću se savladati.

----------


## anchie76

> da li sam ja dobro shvatila? ti kažeš da u tom slučaju (dijete je cijelu noć bez majke), djetetu ne treba dati jesti? ...jer bolje da je gladno nego da pojede umjetnu hranu?


Nisi dobro shvatila.  Nisam to rekla - UOPCE.  Tim crnim primjerom sam samo htjela pokazati da se cak ni tada ne bi nista strasno desilo (niti bi dijete dehidriralo niti bi umrlo od gladi), a kamoli da ce dijete nastradati od gladi dok je majka kod kuce i moze sisati koliko zeli (ovo sve govorim o primjeru gdje je sve prije i poslije ok, i djete napreduje dobro). 

Ja ne kuzim cemu se vi iscudjavate?  Fakat ne kuzim?  Ne provociram, nego me stvarno zanima. Jel zato sto mislite da je moguce da je dijete zaista gladno pored majke mu i njenih grudi (a sve dane prije i poslije je sve bilo ok i nije bilo gladno), ili zato sto mislite da je moguce da ce se dijete umrijeti od gladi ili dehidrirati ak ne jede neznam koliko sati tjekom noci?  Ili mislite da je plac jedini pokazatelj gladi?

Stvarno mi nije jasno sto vas je toliko uznemirilo.  Ocigledno ja to napisano nisam dozivjela isto kao i vi.   :Unsure:   Moze pojasnjenje?

----------


## AndrejaMa

A gdje je "nestao" paketić?

----------


## ms. ivy

misliš na ovom topicu? i ja se pitam...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Da na ovom topicu.....  :Sad:  

Ne daj Bože da ga susretnem/dobijem uživo......

----------


## sladjanaf

ja mislim da paketić nije problem...

veća reklama kruži zrakom, usmenom predajom, koja neće nestati ako nestane paketić...

----------


## bubimirko

> Ja ne kuzim cemu se vi iscudjavate?  Fakat ne kuzim?  Ne provociram, nego me stvarno zanima. Jel zato sto mislite da je moguce da je dijete zaista gladno pored majke mu i njenih grudi (a sve dane prije i poslije je sve bilo ok i nije bilo gladno), ili zato sto mislite da je moguce da ce se dijete umrijeti od gladi ili dehidrirati ak ne jede neznam koliko sati tjekom noci?  Ili mislite da je plac jedini pokazatelj gladi?
> 
> Stvarno mi nije jasno sto vas je toliko uznemirilo.  Ocigledno ja to napisano nisam dozivjela isto kao i vi.    Moze pojasnjenje?


čuj...pa kaj je tak teško skužiti čemu se ljudi čude......radije da je dijete gladno nego da mu se da bočica......već sam ti dao primjer(a i ne samo ja) gdje je bočica uskakala na mjesto sisa na par dana.....i na kraju je opet sve završilo samo na sisi....
za ne vjerovat mi je da je bolje da dijete bude gladno nego da dobije adapt mlijeko i za kraj.........DA mislim da je moguće da dijete bude gladno pored majke i njenih grudi

----------


## djuma

mislim da je ovde bila poanta
da dete NIJE GLADNO
a da mama misli da jeste,
samo zato sto place.
pa plakati moze iz 101 razloga,
ne samo od gladi.
mislim, ono, beba je dobro, napreduje i sve ok,
onda odjednom place
i odmah je gladna.
pa nije tako. 
a i to sto je popila bocicu ne znaci da je bila gladna.

----------


## anchie76

Evo djuma je to lijepo sazela.  Upravo to sam htjela reci.  Hvala ti Djuma   :Smile: 

Stvar je u nasoj percepciji i nasem misljenju da je dijete gladno.  Vec sam spomenula da se da li je dijete gladno NE MOZE znati na osnovu kolicine placa ili ne spavanja ili neceg treceg.  Moze se znati iskljucivo samo po tome koliko dobiva na kilazi i po broju pelena (koje mogu biti indikator da nesto ne stima).

Moguce je da je dijete imalo skok u razvoju pa hoce stalno sisati i cini se nezadovoljno, moguce je jos milion drugih razloga.

Samo sto u nasoj kulturi je nekako opce uvrijezena stvar da ako dijete place da je sigurno gladno, a ako mirno spava da je sve ok (a cesto bude BAS obrnuto).

I nemojte mi trpati rijeci u usta i iskrivljavati sto sam rekla.  Nisam NIKAD rekla da dijete treba radje drzati gladnim nego dati adaptirano   :Mad:  

Ocigledno, tko je skuzio sta sam htjela reci, skuzio je.  





> DA mislim da je moguće da dijete bude gladno pored majke i njenih grudi


Pa naravno da je moguce, ukoliko se nitko nije potrudio mami pokazati u rodilistu kako da doji, kako da stavi dijete u dobar polozaj..  Ak je polozaj los, ne moze dijete izvlaciti mlijeko i tako niti ne moze napredovati i dobivati na kilazi.

Ja sam govorila o onom primjeru gdje je sve super prije i poslije, i samo tu jednu noc je dijete navodno bilo gladno i moralo se dati adaptirano.  Na osnovu sveg mog znanja i edukacije o dojenju, moj je zakljucak da se u takvim slucajevima  adapt vjerojatno nije MORALO dati.  Moglo se dati (kao sto je napravila babyface), i nista prestrasno se naravno nije desilo, ali nije se MORALO dati.  To ja pokusavam reci, al me se izgleda ne kuzi.

----------


## Trina

> Da na ovom topicu.....  
> 
> Ne daj Bože da ga susretnem/dobijem uživo......


Zbog  čega?

----------


## bubimirko

> AndrejaMa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da na ovom topicu.....  
> 
> Ne daj Bože da ga susretnem/dobijem uživo......
> 
> 
> Zbog  čega?


taj odgovor bi i ja želio čuti

----------


## koky

Nikako da se naucim i prestanem diskutirati na ovu temu pa eto me opet...
Kad sam rodila Svena nisam imala NI KAPI MLIJEKA!!! Trudila sam se ko ludjakinja i uporno mu isla izdajati mlijeko dok je bio na suncanju i infuziji (zutica 3 dana) da bi uspjela izdojiti dva gutljaja nakon te silne muke. Svejedno sam dolazila svaki dan. Nisam se prestala truditi niti doma jer sam htjela dojiti BAREM tri mjeseca... Mrzila sam dojenje radi silnih bolova i dugo nam je trebalo da se naucimo jedno na drugo. Kako sam imala stvarno malo mlijeka CESTO sam izdajala da pratim koliko malisa jede jer je ionako bio mali... doma je dosao sa 2800...("CESTO" sam naglasila jer sam se trudila izdajati u nekim odredjenim vremenskim razmacima kontinuirano sljedeci logiku da se mlijeko radi u onoj kolicini koliko se trosi pa da ga napravim sto vise... naravno uz to je i malisa visio na cici jer mu je to ionako bio jedini sedativ cak i ako nije bio gladan) U cijeloj toj muci sam mu jednom dnevno davala mjericu adaptiranog mlijeka mjesec dana dok nisam konacno imala dovoljno mlijeka da malisa ne ostane gladan. Da GLADAN. Kako znam? Pa recimo da bi bjesomucno poceo cicati mlijko iz bocice nakon sto je pola sata visio na mojoj praznoj sisi! Nakon treceg mjeseca smo se konacno dogovorili i oko samog cicanja a i oticanje grudi je prestalo. Nakon toga smo uspjesno i iskljucivo nastavili samo sa dojenjem. BEZ PROBLEMA. Cudesno zar ne?
Mislim da je definitivno najveci problem cestog neslaganja sa vama koji zagovarate iskljucivo dojenje je agresivno neodobravanje izbora umjesto konkretnog i uestalog educiranja. I da, adaptirano mlijeko se reklamoira na svakom cosku. Zasto se ne reklamirate i VI? Napadate firme jer se reklamiraju i smatrate da to ima veliki i kako neko rece suptilni utjecaj na majke. Pa ako je tome tako zasto ne iskoristite isto oruzje. Meni je to ko u politici iskreno cu vam reci. Vise me zivciraju oni koji pljuju po konkurenciji od onih koji to ignoriraju i drve po svom. Pa eto, ja vam preporucam takav pristup. I u tome vas i podrzavam mada me cesto zivcirate. Mozda zato sto mi je jasno koliko je dojenje korisno. E a one mame koje bas ne razmisljaju puno i mozda nisu dovoljno educirane... njih cete samo zivcirati na zalost.
I na kraju pitanje?
Zasto nema letaka o dojenju po ginekoliskim ambulantama, sto privatnim a sto socijalnim? Zasto nema istih po rodilistima. A ako ih ima, ja se ispricavam ali vidjela ih nisam. Cesce naletim na one divne krscanske koji brane kondome i pisu nebuloze...

----------


## VedranaV

novac
sustav
birokracija

----------


## anchie76

> Kad sam rodila Svena nisam imala NI KAPI MLIJEKA!!! Trudila sam se ko ludjakinja i uporno mu isla izdajati mlijeko dok je bio na suncanju i infuziji (zutica 3 dana) da bi uspjela izdojiti dva gutljaja nakon te silne muke. Svejedno sam dolazila svaki dan. Nisam se prestala truditi niti doma jer sam htjela dojiti BAREM tri mjeseca...


Da ne bi bilo nesporazuma, niti jedna zena nema mlijeko poslije poroda... Vecinom mlijeko nadodje 3-4 dan, a nekim zenama i nakon 7-10 dana.  Do tada je kolostrum kojeg ima u kapima.Drago mi je da si uspjela s dojenjem.  To je zaista za svaku pohvalu   :Smile:  








> Mislim da je definitivno najveci problem cestog neslaganja sa vama koji zagovarate iskljucivo dojenje je agresivno neodobravanje izbora umjesto konkretnog i uestalog educiranja.


Educiramo   :Smile:    Pa evo koja je svrha ovog foruma?   :Smile:    Imamo SOS telefon.  Ima nas toliko koliko nas ima (iznanadila bi se koliko nas je u stvari malo   :Saint:  )





> I da, adaptirano mlijeko se reklamoira na svakom cosku. Zasto se ne reklamirate i VI? Napadate firme jer se reklamiraju i smatrate da to ima veliki i kako neko rece suptilni utjecaj na majke. Pa ako je tome tako zasto ne iskoristite isto oruzje.


Oni novce za reklame dobiju od prodaje tog mlijeka.  Mi ne dobijemo nista od promocije dojenja   :Smile:  





> Zasto nema letaka o dojenju po ginekoliskim ambulantama, sto privatnim a sto socijalnim? Zasto nema istih po rodilistima. A ako ih ima, ja se ispricavam ali vidjela ih nisam. Cesce naletim na one divne krscanske koji brane kondome i pisu nebuloze...


Zato sto nas mozda ne vole neki ginekolozi i rodilista jer zelimo promijeniti stvari - a promjena je obicno lose docekana kod ljudi - makar bila i na bolje.  I ako zelis odnijeti letaka svome ginekologu slobodno mozes uzeti u Rodi.  Mi bi bili vrlo happy da je vise cura koje bi nosile letke okolo   :Smile:

----------


## bubimirko

> novac
> sustav
> birokracija


mogu shvatiti novac......sli sustav i birokracija NE, si to napisala samo tako da zvuči pompoznije ili mi možeš nabaciti kakav primjerček

----------


## VedranaV

Primjer za sustav i birokraciju: ne može se samo tako ušetati u zdravstvenu ustanovu (sustav) i ostaviti ono što si tiskao u vlastitoj produkciji. Trebaš imati odobrenje. E sad koga. Ideš u Ministarstvo zdravstva, oni kažu da se treba očitovati stručno društvo. Javiš se stručnom društvu, oni kažu da je to posao ministarstva. Ravnatelju zdravstvene ustanove treba dopis od Ministarstva, a po mogućnosti i odobrenje od njegovih voditelja klinike ili odjela. Jer tko će biti odgovoran ako se nešto dogodi. Ma znaš,  sigurno su i tebe šetali barem jednom u životu.

----------


## leonisa

> Aha,a ja ću nadodati svoje iskustvo; upravo to mi se dogodilo sa prvim djetetom u najranijoj fazi(2.dan po dolasku iz bolnice) i JEDINO što mi je 
> tu noć preostalo je da je stavim na flašicu,jer je bila GLADNA!
> Nikada nisam saznala zašto mi se to dogodilo,što u ovoj priči i nije važno,
> no bočica je bila rješenje.Stvar se stabilizirala nakon par dana i beba se vratila dojenju.So, happy end!!
> 
> Generalno nisam za isključivost u stavovima,a izjava tipa" flašica jedino,ako je ugrožen život bebe" nije mi prihvatljiva! :shock:


evo ja cu  ti se javiti takodjer! kad smo dosli doma dosla je patronazna i ispalo je da L. jede 10. dan samo 20 ml. zena me toliko isprepadala da ce mi beba zavrsiti u klaicevoj na infuziji, da ce samo spavati i da nece imati snage biti budna da ako sam majka kojem je stalo do djeteta da cu otici i kupiti blablabla i fino je nahraniti na flasicu. plakala sam i tresla se cijeli dan. nisam nista kupila, osim sise joj nisam nista dala ali samo zahvaljujuci rodinom forumu i jednoj divnoj zeni  koja je jos u bolnici bila uz mene. ja sam L. rodila a o dojenju nisam znala apsolutno nista. nisam znala za sos telefon, sve clanke, tekstove....i da nisam imala zelju i volju jos bi u bolnici pokleknnula...zakljucak- L. je na kontroli za 20 dana imala +1300g od tog vaganja. pretpostavljas, nije zavrsila na infuziji i nije gladovala, a osim mm nije nista jela  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Primjer za sustav i birokraciju: ne može se samo tako ušetati u zdravstvenu ustanovu (sustav) i ostaviti ono što si tiskao u vlastitoj produkciji. Trebaš imati odobrenje. E sad koga. Ideš u Ministarstvo zdravstva, oni kažu da se treba očitovati stručno društvo. Javiš se stručnom društvu, oni kažu da je to posao ministarstva. Ravnatelju zdravstvene ustanove treba dopis od Ministarstva, a po mogućnosti i odobrenje od njegovih voditelja klinike ili odjela. Jer tko će biti odgovoran ako se nešto dogodi. Ma znaš,  sigurno su i tebe šetali barem jednom u životu.


Hoćeš reći da svi oni leci u čekaonici (socijalni gin u Domu zdravlja) imaju takvo odobrenje (npr. spirala Mirena, kontrac. pilule, ne mogu se sjetiti ali ima još toga u čekaonici)  :?

----------


## koky

A da ne pricamo o vjerkim lecima koji osudjuju upotrebu kondoma koji po njima nisu zastita od spolnih bolesti i sl.
Iskreno sumnjam da oni imaju te silne dozvole... Vjerujem da postoje svakakvi doktori. Oni koji se zalazu za dojenje, oni koji se ne zalazu i oni kojima je svejedno. U svakom slucaju tesko mi je povjerovati da kod vecine nebi mogle ostaviti letke.
Prema tome, administrativni razlozi 0 bodova.
Ostaje dakle samo pitanje love. anchie76, pitas me zasto ne uzmem vase letke i odnesem ih svom ginekologu. Kaj tu ne stima. Love nema a letaka ipak ima. Ocigledno nije ni u tome problem vec u angazmanu ili?

----------


## anchie76

> U svakom slucaju tesko mi je povjerovati da kod vecine nebi mogle ostaviti letke.


Vjerovala ili ne, nismo bas omiljeni u medicinskim krugovima, pa shodno tome, mnogi ne bi zeljeli nase letke u svojim ordinacijama itd.




> Kaj tu ne stima. Love nema a letaka ipak ima. Ocigledno nije ni u tome problem vec u angazmanu ili?


Nisi me shvatila.  Ti si pricala o reklamiranju adaptiranog i rekla da i mi trebamo poceti tako.  Mi novce za reklamiranje dojenja nemamo (jer ne profitiramo od promocije dojenja niti od iceg drugog), oni novca imaju jer imaju profit od promocije adaptiranog.  Very simple.

Za letke (trenutnu potraznju) imamo, da je potraznja veca - vidjeli bismo jel mozemo ili ne mozemo.

Ako znas ginekologa koji bi htio imati nase letke, za to ce biti dovoljno letaka - bez brige.  Tako da mozes uzeti od nas i odnijeti mu.

----------


## VedranaV

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Primjer za sustav i birokraciju: ne može se samo tako ušetati u zdravstvenu ustanovu (sustav) i ostaviti ono što si tiskao u vlastitoj produkciji. Trebaš imati odobrenje. E sad koga. Ideš u Ministarstvo zdravstva, oni kažu da se treba očitovati stručno društvo. Javiš se stručnom društvu, oni kažu da je to posao ministarstva. Ravnatelju zdravstvene ustanove treba dopis od Ministarstva, a po mogućnosti i odobrenje od njegovih voditelja klinike ili odjela. Jer tko će biti odgovoran ako se nešto dogodi. Ma znaš,  sigurno su i tebe šetali barem jednom u životu.
> 
> 
> Hoćeš reći da svi oni leci u čekaonici (socijalni gin u Domu zdravlja) imaju takvo odobrenje (npr. spirala Mirena, kontrac. pilule, ne mogu se sjetiti ali ima još toga u čekaonici)  :?


Ne, nisam to mislila reći. I sumnjam da imaju, a ako nemaju, mogu letiti van kad god se netko sjeti. Bila je već takva nekakva priča, nekakva poezija pro-life, ako se dobro sjećam.

----------

